# classes for gold pins



## ettran (Jan 23, 2017)

hi , I have been pulling gold plated pins for a while [years] .I think there should a few classes of these pins to the refiner and recoverer. just like junk yards have copper #1 , #2 . I think # 1 pins clean , no solder or crimpon wires # 2 half plated and clean as before , #3 pins with wire stubs no solder , #4 pins with solder. what do you think ? it takes some acid to get rid of solder. ed. :G


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 24, 2017)

I do separate them to two types only. Fully gold plated (small part may be covered with solder) and those with only partial plating. 
They can be then separated to magnetic or non magnetic and perhaps to small tiny and big thick. 
It all depend on what process you chose to deal with them.


----------



## ettran (Jan 25, 2017)

hi , thank you I did not think about magnetic pins .that should be another class , ed. :shock:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 25, 2017)

The diameter is a big factor as to values per pound or other unit weight.


----------



## ettran (Jan 26, 2017)

hi , thank you. I have 20 pounds of small pins with no solder , I think there is a lot of surface area , these are out of 1985 era rack computers , wondering about the yield ? I consider these as class #1 pins , ed. :G


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 27, 2017)

Because there's so many ways to slice it, I would think you would just choose what matters to you (like Pat said, according to your processes). For example, if you're concerned about yield, then sort by fully plated vs. partial. If you care about magnetic or not, do that. If you care about both, you now probably have 4 bins. There there's size. There's also by source, if you're trying to figure out what types of pins have the best yield. 

Just like the other types of e-scrap, more separation gives you more specific processes, which usually comes with better yields, but there's a time trade-off as well. If you find yourself with a category of "partially plated pins, non-magnetic, 0.5-1.0mm wide, 3-10mm long", you might be sorting too much


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 27, 2017)

This whole thing makes no sense to me. A big problem is that there are literally many 100's of varieties with a very wide range of values. All of these varieties, no matter when they were made, are still out there in some quantity. I have seen partially plated pins that were only worth $10 per pound and pins from the 40's worth $1200 dollars per pound. The only meaningful "classification" is the gold value per unit weight - grams of Au per pound or kilo, dollars per pound, euros per kilo, or whatever. Any class 1 or 2 or 3, etc., system would have to be based on values anyway. Why complicate it? 

My vote is that this is a bad idea.


----------



## ettran (Jan 27, 2017)

hi guys , sorry I started this thread now. do you want me to delete the post , ed.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 27, 2017)

ettran said:


> hi guys , sorry I started this thread now. do you want me to delete the post , ed.



It is against forum rules to delete a post and you could get banned for doing so.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 27, 2017)

ettran said:


> hi guys , sorry I started this thread now. do you want me to delete the post , ed.


You did nothing wrong. Don't worry about it. I was just expressing my opinion.


----------

